# php74-wddx



## m_pahlevanzadeh (May 20, 2020)

PHP74 is exist on newest port tree and many extensions are exist.
php72-wddx php73-wddx are exist on port tree, But php74-wddx isn't exists.

How can I download php74-wddx ? can I find it? Deprecated this extension for php74?


----------



## SirDice (May 20, 2020)

PHP: rfc:deprecate-and-remove-ext-wddx
					






					wiki.php.net


----------



## m_pahlevanzadeh (May 20, 2020)

According to this guide, you can compile it by hand and load by php.ini:





						Enable WDDX extension in PHP 7.4 - Install Guide - uxLinux
					

In this tutorial we’ll install WDDX php extension in php 7.4. This extension is DEPRECATED and REMOVED as of PHP 7.4. Lets find what is WDDX ? – WDDX (Web Distributed Data eXchange) is a programming language-, platform- and transport-neutral data interchange mechanism designed to pass data...




					www.mysterydata.com


----------



## SirDice (May 20, 2020)

I assume you need this for an existing web application? If it's for a new application you may want to switch to a different format, like the common JSON format.


----------



## m_pahlevanzadeh (May 21, 2020)

Yes, I need to security/maia application. Do you have any solution?


----------



## richardtoohey2 (May 21, 2020)

PHP 7.3 is supported for another 18 months: https://www.php.net/supported-versions.php

So use PHP 7.3 and use the 18 months to migrate off wddx.


----------



## StreetDancer (May 1, 2022)

Not trying to revive an old thread; however I am currently having this same obstacle. security/maia 's "/maia/admin/configtest.php" fails on WDDX for php74 and doesn't work with php80 (tried).

I completed ek's walk through here: https://www.purplehat.org/?page_id=16 which is a great FreeBSD 13 Mail Server Guide. And ran into this problem. Found this thread and wanted to see what everyone else is doing?

Thanks ahead of time!


EDIT: SOLVED!

*Solution Source: *https://web.archive.org/web/2021012...able-wddx-extension-in-php-7-4-install-guide/
*Solution:
Step 1:  (Install and Build WDDX)


		Code:
	

wget https://github.com/php/pecl-text-wddx/archive/master.zip -O wddx.zip
unzip wddx.zip
cd pecl-text-wddx-master
phpize
./configure
make
make install

Step 2: (Edit & Append php.ini)


		Code:
	

extension=wddx.so

Step 3: (Check if Installation Worked Correctly)


		Code:
	

php -m | grep wddx


And here is my screen shot:






Thank you everyone for FreeBSD and this Community! 

Best Regards,

Brandon*


----------

